# Adjustable String Suppression System



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

matt, take off the rubber stopper and adjust the bar so that it is centered in the middle of your string.take a small piece of double sided tape and wrap around the end of the bar,then slide stopper back on over tape. leave about a credit card gap between stopper and string. this should help. howard


----------



## huntermatt (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks so much that sounds like that should work, thanks fellow bowhunter.


----------

